# Inverter Question



## lotusanne (Jun 13, 2013)

I bought the Lidl inverter on offer this week, it comes with cigarette lighter connector and crocodile clips for the battery. I would like to wire it in permanently to the leisure battery but after reading all the instructions not sure if that would be safe or not. There are a lot of safety warnings about it overheating, don't site in in direct sunlight, don't leave unattended when in use etc, connection cables getting heated under heavy loads. And its states that "the device's on/off switch does not completely disconnect it from the vehicle's power and/ or the battery. When the vehicle plug is connected power is still supplied to the device. .".. to completey disconnect device from the power supply it has to be disconnected from battery. Not sure if this is any different from the cigar lighter though, that is always live, without the ignition on. But maybe doesnt draw as much power...? Do you think it could flatten the leisure battery if I left it permanently connected? Or be a risk of fire if connected without anything plugged in to it? Would it help to fit an in-line switch between battery and device?. It has a 40A car type fuse. Would be very grateful for any advice about this


----------



## DTDog (Jun 13, 2013)

Without seeing it, I can only make a general comment, but I wouldn't recommend permanent connection.

Inverters use power just being connected. So you will drain your battery if it's connected even if not being used.

Saying that, they are very useful for the occasional running of that essential mains run item / charging of your phone etc. (Yes, 12v adaptors are better, but!).


----------



## vwalan (Jun 13, 2013)

just use the cigar lighter , that is only a small inverter . pull it out when not in use . mind through ther cigar lighter its on the engine battery . you could wire in a separate cigar lighter socket to the leisure battery . that way you can keep the engine battery separate .


----------



## stonedaddy (Jun 13, 2013)

*Size*



lotusanne said:


> I bought the Lidl inverter on offer this week, it comes with cigarette lighter connector and crocodile clips for the battery. I would like to wire it in permanently to the leisure battery but after reading all the instructions not sure if that would be safe or not. There are a lot of safety warnings about it overheating, don't site in in direct sunlight, don't leave unattended when in use etc, connection cables getting heated under heavy loads. And its states that "the device's on/off switch does not completely disconnect it from the vehicle's power and/ or the battery. When the vehicle plug is connected power is still supplied to the device. .".. to completey disconnect device from the power supply it has to be disconnected from battery. Not sure if this is any different from the cigar lighter though, that is always live, without the ignition on. But maybe doesnt draw as much power...? Do you think it could flatten the leisure battery if I left it permanently connected? Or be a risk of fire if connected without anything plugged in to it? Would it help to fit an in-line switch between battery and device?. It has a 40A car type fuse. Would be very grateful for any advice about this



Hi Ann I have not seen this offer so what size wattage is it. I should imagine you can put a double pole switch with a light on it to let you know it is on. Also can you put a couple of pic's on of it.
.... Tom ....


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 13, 2013)

DTDog said:


> Without seeing it, I can only make a general comment, but I wouldn't recommend permanent connection.
> 
> Inverters use power just being connected. So you will drain your battery if it's connected even if not being used.
> 
> Saying that, they are very useful for the occasional running of that essential mains run item / charging of your phone etc. (Yes, 12v adaptors are better, but!).



So migh be better to just connect with crocodile clips as and when needed?  I haven't come across a 12v adaptor, will look them up... thanks for reply


----------



## carol (Jun 13, 2013)

I just used mine - or at least the one Rob lent me - plugged into the lighter when driving, to charge my phone and hopefully will be able to use it for my kindle and I pad? It didn't occur to me to wire in permanently. What would you use it for, Anne?


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 13, 2013)

vwalan said:


> just use the cigar lighter , that is only a small inverter . pull it out when not in use . mind through ther cigar lighter its on the engine battery . you could wire in a separate cigar lighter socket to the leisure battery . that way you can keep the engine battery separate .



Yeah want to run it off leisure battery so dont risj flattening van battery.  Thats a good diea about wiring in separate cigar lighter socket vwalan, never though of that, might be asier too


----------



## Smaug (Jun 13, 2013)

As he says!

Plus just think how long your battery will last if you are drawing anything like that 40 A load off it & that 40 A @12v will supply about 500w at 240v, not enough for much more than a telly & that for only 2 hours before your battery is dead. Read the power requirement on any 240v appliance before you connect to the inverter, you overload it at your peril.

Sorry to be a misery, but I don't consider inverters to be much use really. No doubt someone will on shortly to say how theirs works great with 3 x 110Ah batteries & two big solar panels in Spain. But for a UK van with one leisure battery it is a different kettle of fish (but don't plug that kettle in whatever you do!)

LOTUSANNE:
I doubt you have a cigar socket that will take 40 A, 10A is the best I have seen & many are much less, the wiring just won't take it. With luck you will only blow fuses, but you could always put a big fuse in if you want to set fire to the van . . . 

Basically, to get 2A out at 240v you have to put in 40A at 12v (both = 480w) but don't forget there will also be additional losses in the inverter, possibly around 10%.

Here is a 120w laptop power unit with variable output voltage & 12v input, it is suitable for up to 120w input to the laptop. It's what I use on the boat, in the car & van for my netbook.


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 13, 2013)

carol said:


> I just used mine - or at least the one Rob lent me - plugged into the lighter when driving, to charge my phone and hopefully will be able to use it for my kindle and I pad? It didn't occur to me to wire in permanently. What would you use it for, Anne?



Hi Carol mainly for charging/ running laptop, phone camera charger and electric fag!  Cant fit them all on when driving so bought another adaptor for cigar lighter with 2 cig sockets and usb, plugged in sat nav and inverter, and usb music stick.. and blew fuse! Got 15 a fuse now. But if parked up want to be able to charge all those things without draining main battery


----------



## carol (Jun 13, 2013)

But if it's only used when the engine is running ie while travelling, would it drain the battery?


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 13, 2013)

stonedaddy said:


> Hi Ann I have not seen this offer so what size wattage is it. I should imagine you can put a double pole switch with a light on it to let you know it is on. Also can you put a couple of pic's on of it.
> .... Tom ....



Hi Tom, thanks for reply, this is the online brochure if link works... http://www.lidl-service.com/static/6388825/61667_PL_HU_SL_CS_SK.pdf

Its got a piccie, do you want me to take some too?


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 13, 2013)

carol said:


> But if it's only used when the engine is running ie while travelling, would it drain the battery?



No it wouldnt Carol, but thats not what I want, I want to be able to use it when parked up


----------



## carol (Jun 13, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> No it wouldnt Carol, but thats not what I want, I want to be able to use it when parked up



All makes sense now!:rolleyes2:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 13, 2013)

as smaug says , i use a 2kw inverter . with 6-700amp of battery power and 6 x80w panels and a bat to bat charger . power 240v fridge .240v washing machine (twintub)laptop . phones . drills vacum . etc . at home i power the house fridge and the big deepfreeze with a extension lead off the inverter in the trailer . if sunny laptop . vacum in the house . if dull revert to just the fridge . i also winter for 6 months in spain with no campsites . using alsorts of 240v gear . i dont use kettles hair driers or micro wave . cook on gas much wiser . and have gas lights . left over from travelling with no solar . so solar does work and so does an inverter with sensible care .


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jun 13, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> Hi Carol mainly for charging/ running laptop, phone camera charger and electric fag!  Cant fit them all on when driving so bought another adaptor for cigar lighter with 2 cig sockets and usb, plugged in sat nav and inverter, and usb music stick.. and blew fuse! Got 15 a fuse now. But if parked up want to be able to charge all those things without draining main battery



Your inverter has an alarm for when your battery runs low.....see page seven of the operating instructions  http://www.lidl-service.com/static/6388825/61667_PL_HU_SL_CS_SK.pdf
It also cuts out completely when the battery reaches 10 volts.


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> As he says!
> 
> Plus just think how long your battery will last if you are drawing anything like that 40 A load off it & that 40 A @12v will supply about 500w at 240v, not enough for much more than a telly & that for only 2 hours before your battery is dead. Read the power requirement on any 240v appliance before you connect to the inverter, you overload it at your peril.
> 
> ...




Thanks Smaug, don't worry I dont think you are being a misery, I want to work out the best and safest solution so Iai really appreciate you and evtfyone else taking the time to reply.  I do't want to run a TV or anything like that, just low wattage devices, laptop would be highest consumer, otherwisee its phoen charger, mp3player, camera charger, and fake fag charger


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 13, 2013)

runnach said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> I purchased my 400w from Argos over three year ago. my experience with plugging to 12v ciggie lighter socket is not good. Inverter always works far better clipped directley to battery. Is you battery not easy to get to?
> 
> For the record, we run laptop from inverter.



Hi Runnach, well its not ideal, its under bonnet, so not accesible from inside van, thats why was thinking of wiring it in... maybe with in-line switch...and actually dont think exisiting wiring is long enough to reach inside van,  Did u consider wiring yours in?  Ibntersting that it worked better from battery connection though, wonder why that is?


----------



## Smaug (Jun 13, 2013)

carol said:


> But if it's only used when the engine is running ie while travelling, would it drain the battery?



If you have that & the 12v fridge going, your alternator will be working really hard & there will be little power available for recharging your batteries. You may even notice a drop in mpg too.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 13, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> So migh be better to just connect with crocodile clips as and when needed?  I haven't come across a 12v adaptor, will look them up... thanks for reply



well have seen a ciggy lighter socket with twocroc clipat the range flea bay hsould have something http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o...e+lighter+socket+wit+crocodile+clips&_sacat=0 mind you the wire look like they wont take a lot of current  not raisins either


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 13, 2013)

Rubbertramp said:


> Your inverter has an alarm for when your battery runs low.....see page seven of the operating instructions  http://www.lidl-service.com/static/6388825/61667_PL_HU_SL_CS_SK.pdf
> It also cuts out completely when the battery reaches 10 volts.



.thanks RT, I didn't see that... so that means it wont drain battery even if it is left connected then I assume?  But still not clear if it will be draining the battery until it reaches 10v even if nothing plugged in... though guess an in-line switch would get over that?


----------



## Smaug (Jun 13, 2013)

oldish hippy said:


> well have seen a ciggy lighter socket with twocroc clipat the range flea bay hsould have something



That will incinerate your van with  a 40 A load. PLEASE check the fuse ratings on these things, and it is NOT a good idea to just put a 15A fuse in instead of the 10A or 5A one that was there before, The wiring is usually far too light to carry large currents, that is why it is protected by small fuses. 

PLEASE think VERY carefully about any wiring you install & loads you run off it - or get professional advice. 12v will not electrocute you, but it can easily burn you to death.


----------



## sparrks (Jun 13, 2013)

Rubbertramp said:


> Your inverter has an alarm for when your battery runs low.....see page seven of the operating instructions  http://www.lidl-service.com/static/6388825/61667_PL_HU_SL_CS_SK.pdf
> It also cuts out completely when the battery reaches 10 volts.



If it gets below 12v then it is flat (60% discharged) - going as low as 10v will cause damage to it. A battery is considered to be dead flat at 10.5v


----------



## carol (Jun 13, 2013)

Never thought of that Smaug. Thanks


----------



## sparrks (Jun 13, 2013)

My inverter is also a 300W one (continuous) which I use with a cigar lighter type plug. Up until recently it only ever got used for charging my camera battery. However, I have just purchased a 60W 240v soldering iron for the van and will also use the inverter for that. A quick test showed it was drawing approx 7A at 12v.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 13, 2013)

thats about right 100w at 240 draws about 10 amp . or so the details on my inverter says .


----------



## sparrks (Jun 13, 2013)

vwalan said:


> thats about right 100w at 240 draws about 10 amp . or so the details on my inverter says .



I tried a 100W iron and it drew a tad over 11A, so yes, pretty accurate.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 13, 2013)

with the instructions on mine it says not for heater or items that create heat . ie micro waves etc . 
but we have gas for toast, kettle, cooking . i know electric motors create heat but only as a bi product. inverters have made longterm living in a camper much easier. solar can make it quiet and peaceful.


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> That will incinerate your van with  a 40 A load. PLEASE check the fuse ratings on these things, and it is NOT a good idea to just put a 15A fuse in instead of the 10A or 5A one that was there before, The wiring is usually far too light to carry large currents, that is why it is protected by small fuses.
> 
> PLEASE think VERY carefully about any wiring you install & loads you run off it - or get professional advice. 12v will not electrocute you, but it can easily burn you to death.



Hi Smaug,apprecaite the advice, am also concerned that the inverter is safe, hence asking advice on here.  it was my mechanic that swapped the fuse from 10a to 15A - I did wonder if that was OK... but I dont use t for anthing heavy mainly just satnav.  If i get the inverter wired in I will ask the same company that fitted my solar panel recently they were really good. Just trying to work out best way to keeo things charged if away fro a few days


----------



## sparrks (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm hoping I never get to use it - I bought it to do running repairs.


----------



## stonedaddy (Jun 13, 2013)

*Looks good*



lotusanne said:


> Hi Tom, thanks for reply, this is the online brochure if link works... http://www.lidl-service.com/static/6388825/61667_PL_HU_SL_CS_SK.pdf
> 
> Its got a piccie, do you want me to take some too?



Hi again Ann that inverter is the same as mine and at 300w is quite small these days. Mine came already fitted behind the drivers seat and is clipped direct to the leisure battery. You don't need a switch like I suggested before because the inverter has one fitted to it. when off it is taking no juice out the battery at all. When on a green light is on so if you have it mounted in view it will remind you that its on. If you get a fault on it a red light comes on so just switch it off and leave it to reset for a bit. I can run my lap top and small 16" TV off it plus small things like phone chargers. Make sure you use the fuse supplied and never upgrade it to a bigger one as it is designed to protect the size of wire from getting hot and causing fires in overload situations. Now I have told you that I had forgotten that mine as no fuse fitted and I meant to do it 3 years ago so thats a little job for me you have reminded me of. The inverter has a small fan that you can hear when switched on and that also reminds you that its on. Like as been mentioned if you only have one battery and no solar panel it will soon run it down if you put larger items on charge. I have two 110ah leisure batteries and have just put two new solar panels on the roof and have run the TV and lap top for a good few hours on some nights. Sorry about the long winded answer but hope it helps. Good luck. Oh by the way no pic's needed now 
.... Tom ....


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 14, 2013)

Anne, i hard wired mine onto my leisure battery, however, these do use a lot of excess power, is still have the wires i used, you are welcome to them, i bought them from maplins, they are quite thick, i used two large "O" rings to connect them to the battery, mine never discharged the battery when not used, but as soon as you turn it on to charge you other stuff it uses extra power.

 i use a cig lighter socket, attached with crocodile clips directly and permanently to the leisure, got mine from towsure, £5 i think but fleabay will have em,


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 14, 2013)

How on earth can a Inverter discharge a battery if it has been turned off at the switch ?

Normally they have a *LED* to tell you if it`s *On or Off.*

If it`s left in *Stand-By Mode*  i.e. turned on but nothing is actually running through it then it will have a very small discharge on the battery.

I also don`t see what the problem is *Hard-Wiring* it to the Leisure Battery if it has a On / Off switch. That way there is no chance of
accidentally knocking off the Crocodile Clips or having to keep plugging and unplugging from the Cigarette Lighter Socket.

I have a Sterling Pro Power Q that is Hard-Wired to the Leisure Batteries and then I`ve run a decent 240V extension cable up to the
cupboard where i fitted a Double Wall Socket. 

The vans own mains sockets are Black and the one i fitted from the Inverter is White and so it is very obviously which is which.

All we do is turn the Inverter on ( green LED lit ) and the sockets become live and when finished turn the Inverter off at it`s switch......simple.


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 14, 2013)

stonedaddy said:


> Hi again Ann that inverter is the same as mine and at 300w is quite small these days. Mine came already fitted behind the drivers seat and is clipped direct to the leisure battery. You don't need a switch like I suggested before because the inverter has one fitted to it. when off it is taking no juice out the battery at all. When on a green light is on so if you have it mounted in view it will remind you that its on. If you get a fault on it a red light comes on so just switch it off and leave it to reset for a bit. I can run my lap top and small 16" TV off it plus small things like phone chargers. Make sure you use the fuse supplied and never upgrade it to a bigger one as it is designed to protect the size of wire from getting hot and causing fires in overload situations. Now I have told you that I had forgotten that mine as no fuse fitted and I meant to do it 3 years ago so thats a little job for me you have reminded me of. The inverter has a small fan that you can hear when switched on and that also reminds you that its on. Like as been mentioned if you only have one battery and no solar panel it will soon run it down if you put larger items on charge. I have two 110ah leisure batteries and have just put two new solar panels on the roof and have run the TV and lap top for a good few hours on some nights. Sorry about the long winded answer but hope it helps. Good luck. Oh by the way no pic's needed now
> .... Tom ....



Hi Tom,thats brilliant, thanks loads for that, exactluy what I needed to know, I will get it fitted to battery then and relax about it!  I won't be using it it for anything hungrier than a laptop so should be fine. Glad it reminded you about your fuse too, one thing that has come across from tall the debate about the inverter is to be mindful of safety - so I will have to nag you about it now I know to make sure its done!!  Thanks again for you help,


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 14, 2013)

kimbowbill said:


> Anne, i hard wired mine onto my leisure battery, however, these do use a lot of excess power, is still have the wires i used, you are welcome to them, i bought them from maplins, they are quite thick, i used two large "O" rings to connect them to the battery, mine never discharged the battery when not used, but as soon as you turn it on to charge you other stuff it uses extra power.
> 
> i use a cig lighter socket, attached with crocodile clips directly and permanently to the leisure, got mine from towsure, £5 i think but fleabay will have em,



Hi Jen thanks for reply, yes if you def dont need the wires I would be really glad of them as have decided to wire it to battery, would be in back of van then so easier to use laptop ect if parked up without cables trailing in to front, and happy now that it will be safe, people have been really helpful on here.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 14, 2013)

sparrks said:


> My inverter is also a 300W one (continuous) which I use with a cigar lighter type plug. Up until recently it only ever got used for charging my camera battery. However, I have *just purchased a 60W 240v soldering iron *for the van and will also use the inverter for that. A quick test showed it was drawing approx 7A at 12v.



I have a 12v soldering iron for use on the MH & boat. It is less powerful than my mains one so you need to shelter it from cold winds in the winter, but it works fine inside the van & outside in summer or if sheltered. 

It will put a lot less load on the battery than an inverter & a mains iron, but there is nothing to stop you running the engine to feed the load of an inverter & mains iron.


----------



## Croftland1 (Jun 14, 2013)

I also bought one of these this week, as whilst our 150W inverter via the 10A cigar lighter socket works great for camera charging and slow cooker on the move, it won't power the all-so-important GHD hair straighteners, which are rated at 150W.

I've hard-wired the new 300W inverter to the leisure battery (it doesn't consume power when switched off) and guess what? It won't run the GHDs :mad1:
The fan fires up for a second then the red error light comes on and it stops. I've tried it with and without the engine running, but there's no difference.

Can anyone explain what's going on here and if it can be overcome?

Cheers, Jim


----------



## shortcircuit (Jun 14, 2013)

They draw to much current.  The initial inrush will be high and the inverter goes into fault condition.  Bigger inverter or smaller hair straighteners and even simpler, a crew cut


----------



## Croftland1 (Jun 14, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> They draw to much current.  The initial inrush will be high and the inverter goes into fault condition.  Bigger inverter or smaller hair straighteners and even simpler, a crew cut



Cheers. Thought as much.

Yes, I've had the crew cut for years, but I'm not sure it would suit the other half quite the same.


----------



## sparrks (Jun 14, 2013)

Smaug said:


> I have a 12v soldering iron for use on the MH & boat. It is less powerful than my mains one so you need to shelter it from cold winds in the winter, but it works fine inside the van & outside in summer or if sheltered.
> 
> It will put a lot less load on the battery than an inverter & a mains iron, but there is nothing to stop you running the engine to feed the load of an inverter & mains iron.



Update:

I have just run a quick test with the soldering iron running through my inverter.

Switch on inverter 0.4A, plug in iron 4.5A, run up to temp and solder 4 x 2.5mm² stranded cable joints total time 5 mins.

Total power used by my calculations = 0.375Ah  (4.5A load divided by 60 mins x 5 mins - total time = 0.375Ah)

I guess 375mAh is hardly gonna flatten my battery. 

In a previous post I mentioned a test where the draw was 7A for the same iron I have to assume that something else was running in the background.


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 14, 2013)

Croftland1 said:


> Cheers. Thought as much.
> 
> Yes, I've had the crew cut for years, but I'm not sure it would suit the other half quite the same.



I take it the straighteners are for her then?!!


----------



## Neckender (Jun 14, 2013)

I have 2 inverters 150 watt with ciggy socket which runs my 240 tv and if anything wants charging.
I also have a 1000 watt which I've wired in permanently with heavy duty cable and a battery disconnector switch in the garage and wired through into the motorhome on a double socket, we use this regularly with our slow cooker.
Also as Smaug as said we have 160 watt of solar and 3-110 amp leisure batteries, which have worked fine in this country, we wouldn't be without our inverters.

John.


----------



## BGT180 (Jun 14, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> I bought the Lidl inverter on offer this week, it comes with cigarette lighter connector and crocodile clips for the battery. I would like to wire it in permanently to the leisure battery but after reading all the instructions not sure if that would be safe or not. There are a lot of safety warnings about it overheating, don't site in in direct sunlight, don't leave unattended when in use etc, connection cables getting heated under heavy loads. And its states that "the device's on/off switch does not completely disconnect it from the vehicle's power and/ or the battery. When the vehicle plug is connected power is still supplied to the device. .".. to completey disconnect device from the power supply it has to be disconnected from battery. Not sure if this is any different from the cigar lighter though, that is always live, without the ignition on. But maybe doesnt draw as much power...? Do you think it could flatten the leisure battery if I left it permanently connected? Or be a risk of fire if connected without anything plugged in to it? Would it help to fit an in-line switch between battery and device?. It has a 40A car type fuse. Would be very grateful for any advice about this



Hi

We have a 2000w inverter permanently wired into the mains wiring with power from 2x 6v Trojan batteries (giving 12v & 215Ah) in my Rapido and it was also in my previous MH for 4+ years. The batteries charge is maintained by a 130w solar panel throughout the year and i think I have only used the onboard charger a couple of times in winter. The inverter is used when we do not have hook up e.g. aires in France for TV,kettle, toaster and charging laptops, Kindle and mobile phones. It is switched on by a remote button and we have _never_ noticed that it is using battery power when switched off-it has an overhead when in use but minimal. If it overheats it switches off automatically and if too much charge is being drawn off a warning sound can be heard. I don't know what the spec is for the LidL inverter but if you want to have the use of an inverter and not sure you can do it safely yourself, get it connected professionally.


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks to all for the many helpful replies.  I am reassured that it will be fine to hard wire it into leaisure battery and I have now got van booked in with MJP next thursday. They are also going to looka t Fridge that never worked on gas and one gas burner that doesn't work so all useful stuff, thanks agins


----------



## stonedaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

*Little tip*



lotusanne said:


> Hi Tom,thats brilliant, thanks loads for that, exactluy what I needed to know, I will get it fitted to battery then and relax about it!  I won't be using it it for anything hungrier than a laptop so should be fine. Glad it reminded you about your fuse too, one thing that has come across from tall the debate about the inverter is to be mindful of safety - so I will have to nag you about it now I know to make sure its done!!  Thanks again for you help,



One thing to remember Ann is take an extension lead with you. One little problem with these inverters when they are mounted is that some Phone, camera, laptops. razer, chargers have the lead coming out of a big lump that points towards the wall. These lumps don't point away from the plug on a lot of cases and when you come to plug it into the inverter it pushes the pins away from there receptive holes. I put a 4 way extension lead into the inverter socket then I can run the small TV and laptop together plus a phone charger and they all work fine. I have never known it to flatten my batteries yet. I have also charged other members phones and things up on it who do not have the facilities to do it. 
,,,, Tom ....


----------



## Smaug (Jun 14, 2013)

Why do people need 240v to charge phones which work at 5v? 

All my phones/ laptop etc plug direct into a 12v ciggy lighter socket.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 14, 2013)

you buy a 12v phone charger the 240 comes with the phone . plus 12v chargers have a habit of packing up. i use them as well but find 6 months is about there limit .very often glad i have the inverter when away.


----------



## sparrks (Jun 14, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Why do people need 240v to charge phones which work at 5v?
> 
> All my phones/ laptop etc plug direct into a 12v ciggy lighter socket.



My phone charges through a USB lead either from the laptop or plugged into a cigar lighter adapter.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 15, 2013)

vwalan said:


> you buy a 12v phone charger the 240 comes with the phone . plus 12v chargers have a habit of packing up. i use them as well but find 6 months is about there limit .very often glad i have the inverter when away.



Most smart phones also come with a USB data lead that will charge from a 12v or 240v plug. It's only a quid or two to buy a 12v charger anyway & mine last as long as the phone, I still have working chargers for dead phones that predate the almost generic micro-usb they use these days. as above, USB can be connected to your lappy, its charger or any 12v to USB plug.

All the g-kids use nothing else for all their gadgets; Come on Guys (& Gals) "Get with it!" :dance::dance::dog:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 15, 2013)

do you use yours day in day out though . i have to when away for six months . 
plus i dont have smart phone just one to telephone and tx . 
horses courses come to mind . i find phones last years . had my nokia flip for 6 years now .


----------



## Smaug (Jun 15, 2013)

yes, horses for courses, Mrs Smaug has a basic brick, but I like internet & GPS on mine, unfortunately they tend not to swim too well if I drop them on the boat, or if I slip in the surf with it in my back pocket. Plus my contract offers me an upgrade very 2 years which is useful as they are often significantly improved in that time. 

I also have mine with me & on 24/7, mostly as a hangover from having been self-employed for 9 years. I carry a couple of fully charged spare batteries for it on trips away in case I can't get to a charge source (eg if walking or just away from vehicles & mains)


----------



## vwalan (Jun 15, 2013)

i,m also on a contract but just keep using this phone .get new ones but either give em to my kids or store them . i am not bothered with internet as abroad it works out very dear . or so it seems . tx is good enough for me when abroad . if i was here all year i might go for it . but half the places we go abroad there isnt even phone signal . nice to be away from it all.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 15, 2013)

vwalan said:


> i,m also on a contract but just keep using this phone .get new ones but either give em to my kids or store them . i am not bothered with internet as abroad it works out very dear . or so it seems . tx is good enough for me when abroad . if i was here all year i might go for it . but half the places we go abroad there isnt even phone signal . nice to be away from it all.



It may be worth getting a local sim card for local internet access. There are usually good PAYG deals available & many phone will take 2 sim cards these days so you can still get incoming UK calls (at a cost). Or use a local sim in a dongle on your lappy. 

Know what you mean about being out of touch, happens a lot on the boat (err and at home, no signal here either!!  )


----------



## vwalan (Jun 15, 2013)

i can and have had local sims . but usually just stick to free wifi . in places you can pull it in for miles . when away dont really miss it . if its there i use it if not dont . i know a mate had a smart phone 5 quid a day for internet . well i would rather not have it . 
but being off the grid relying on the solar etc is great. to be in the middle of a desert and have quiet 240v washing machines and fridges is a miracle almost. first saw it about 12 years ago .another mate actually had a automatic washing machine . he had enormous tanks on the roof for water . but never thought it possible when i was younger . not without a noisy genny.


----------



## Covey (Jun 15, 2013)

Having worked in Germany for 6 months last year some of the German supermarket chains sell some of the strangest stuff.

One can be wandering along the aisle looking at cornflakes, butter, milk, electric arc welder, soft drinks etc etc.

I am not sure Lidle, Aldi or any of the German supermarkets are the obvious place to buy an inverter especially as the brands they sell are not the normal UK brands and one would wonder about service and support for technical kit.  Not much technical support is needed for a loaf of bread, but a lot of the "Specials" require specialist knowledge to operate safely.

The one thing the German supermarkets are noted for is very good wine offers.


----------



## stonedaddy (Jun 16, 2013)

The one thing the German supermarkets are noted for is very good wine offers.


Yes true but will it plug into Ann's new inverter. Perhaps her fridge will to keep it cool :idea-007: ....
.... Tom ....


----------



## Covey (Jun 16, 2013)

I have got a 600w inverter and everyone I have asked who has one and asked what they use it for,  mentions a hair dryer!!!

Now, a hairdryer does not seem like a piece of kit a chap should need to carry, especially when travelling solo.  (bit like a sarong really, but that is another story!)

Everything else wot uses 240v seems to need more than 600w.  I looked at a 2000w inverter, but that would suck the life out of my 2 x 110A leisure batteries, solar panels et all, so I concluded that it was easier to avoid hairdryers all together and invest in a marine haircut!!!!


----------



## vwalan (Jun 16, 2013)

my 2kw inverter works almost 24hrs a day every day . not always using 2kw . but powers a fridge and small items in the house via an extension lead . in the truck when away it powers fridge etc built into the truck . again not 2kw .but its there for drills grinders for a few hours if need be . 
i have today bought a seconhand under counter fridge freezer . so tried it all ok . so now when away i will have lots icecream to eat mmmm. possibly some other food as well .


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi all, just to let you know I now have the inverter wired into leisure battery and mounted on a wall panel, i am chuffed to bits as I always seem to have too many things to charge when driving, or they run out when parked up, so now I can run it all off leisure battery, its only for laptop, phone charger, camera charger, mp3 player and electic cig, so combined with solar panel hoping to have finally got electrics sorted for travelling.  

It was fitted by MIP coach conerters in Milnrow,Lancs/ Yorks border,  they also fixed fridge that has never worked on gas and one of mycooker  burners that was blocked.  Can thououghly recommend them if anyone needs jobs doing on their van, they can do anything , rates are very reasonable and they couldnt be more helpful

Thanks again for all the advice on this


----------

